# /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ screen.conf? kde Bildschirmauflösung

## flammenflitzer

Hallo, ich nutze einen Intel Chip für die Grafik. kde-4.1* startet immer wieder einmal mit einer Bildschirmauflösung, die ich so nicht unter den systemsettings abgespeichert habe. Deshalb würde ich gern die Bildschirmauflösung an einem anderen Ort angeben.

Unter /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ habe ich z.Z.

10-evdev.conf  

```
Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "evdev pointer catchall"

        MatchIsPointer "on"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

        Driver "evdev"

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "evdev keyboard catchall"

        MatchIsKeyboard "on"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

        Driver "evdev"

        Option "xkb_layout" "de"

EndSection
```

20-intel.conf  

```
Section "Device"

    Identifier "Intel Graphics"

    Driver "intel"

    Option "Accelmethod" "sna"

EndSection
```

30-monitor.conf

```
Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "BenQ FP202W"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 84.0

    VertRefresh     56.0 - 76.0

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection
```

Wo bringe ich das hier unter?

```
Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Intel Graphics"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "metamodes" "CRT: 1680x1050 +0+0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection
```

Last edited by flammenflitzer on Sat Sep 21, 2013 4:38 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Christian99

egal. Alle *.conf dateien in dem verzeichnis werden in alphabetischer reihenfolge ausgeführt.

Also eine beliebige Datei mit Endung conf erstellen und da rein.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Bringt leider überhaupt nichts. Mitunter startet kde mit einer grottigen Bildschirmauflösung. Statt 1680x1050 mit 800x600.

----------

## Christian99

Sorry, wie man die AUflösung direkt in den xorg.conf Dateien einstellt weiß ich leider nicht.

mir ist nur was aufgefallen:

```
Option         "metamodes" "CRT: 1680x1050 +0+0" 
```

CRT steht für Cathode Ray Tube, also Röhrenbildschirm. Ist dein Bildschirm denn eine Röhre? Bei der Auflösung würde ich fast mal Nein vermuten.

Aber ich hab überhaupt keinen Plan, ob das nicht doch so sein muss aus irgendwelchen gründen...

----------

## Fijoldar

Hallo,

so weit ich mich erinnern kann, muss in der xorg.conf folgendes stehen:

```
Section "Screen"

    [...]

    Monitor                "Monitor0"

    SubSection             "Display"

        Modes              "1680x1050"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

```

und evtl. auch noch das hier

```
Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        Option "PreferredMode" "1680x1050"

EndSection
```

Wobei es natürlich sein kann, dass KDE diese Einstellungen ignoriert und seine eigene setzt. Zumindest macht es das bei mir mit der DPI. Diese habe ich zwar in der xorg.conf auf 96 festgelegt, allerdings kann ich diese mit den KDE Einstellungen auch überschreiben. Daher kann es gut sein, dass die Änderungen in der xorg.conf ohne Wirkung bleiben, wenn KDE meint, es müsste eine andere Auflösung setzen.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Die xorg.conf ist m. E. Geschichte. Dafür gibt es doch die Dateien unter /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/

```
10-evdev.conf  20-intel.conf  30-monitor.conf  screen.conf
```

Die habe ich jetzt geändert.

```
cat 30-monitor.conf

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "BenQ FP202W"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 84.0

    VertRefresh     56.0 - 76.0

    Option         "DPMS"

    Option         "PreferredMode" "1680x1050" 

EndSection
```

```
cat screen.conf

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Intel Graphics"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "metamodes" "CRT: 1680x1050 +0+0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes      "1680x1050" 

    EndSubSection

EndSection

```

----------

## Yamakuzure

Die Frage ist, was dein Monitor per EDID meldet. Wenn der die grottige Auflösung meldet, dann wird die auch so verwendet.

Wie auch immer, /etc/X11/xorg.conf ist nicht tot, und wird brav verwendet, wenn es kein /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d Verzeichnis gibt. (Oder vielleicht auch in jedem Fall, das weiß ich nicht.)

Hier meine xorg.conf als Referenz:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier   "sed-notebook"

  Screen     0 "Panel" 0 0

        Screen     1 "VGA"   RightOf "Panel"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

  Option  "AIGLX" "True"

  Option  "DRI2" "True"

  Option  "DontZap" "False"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    ModulePath "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

    ModulePath "/usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/extensions/"

EndSection 

Section "Device"

  Identifier "IntelHD"

  Driver     "intel"

  VendorName "Intel Corporation"

  Boardname  "Mobile Intel HD Integrated Graphics Controller"

  BusID      "PCI:0:2:0"

  Option     "SwapbuffersWait" "false"

        Option     "DRI" "true"

#       Option     "AccelMethod" "UXA"

        Option     "AccelMethod" "SNA"

#       Option     "AccelMethod" "GLAMOR"

EndSection

Section "InputClass" 

    Identifier  "keyboard-all_de" 

    Driver      "evdev" 

    Option      "XkbLayout"  "de" 

    Option      "XkbOptions" "compose:lwin"

    MatchIsKeyboard "on" 

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "touchpad catchall"

        MatchIsTouchpad "on"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

        Driver "synaptics"

        Option "LeftEdge"                                       "100"

        Option "RightEdge"                                      "1750"

        Option "TopEdge"                                        "100"

        Option "BottomEdge"                                     "1250"

        Option "FingerLow"                                      "12"

        Option "FingerHigh"                                     "14"

        Option "FingerPress"                                    "127"

        Option "MaxTapTime"                                     "180"

        Option "MaxTapMove"                                     "107"

        Option "MaxDoubleTapTime"                                       "180"

        Option "SingleTapTimeout"                                       "180"

        Option "ClickTime"                                      "100"

        Option "FastTaps"                                       "0"

        Option "EmulateMidButtonTime"                                   "75"

        Option "EmulateTwoFingerMinZ"                                   "139"

        Option "EmulateTwoFingerMinW"                                   "7"

        Option "VertScrollDelta"                                        "44"

        Option "HorizScrollDelta"                                       "44"

        Option "VertEdgeScroll"                                 "1"

        Option "HorizEdgeScroll"                                        "1"

        Option "CornerCoasting"                                 "0"

        Option "VertTwoFingerScroll"                                    "0"

        Option "HorizTwoFingerScroll"                                   "0"

        Option "MinSpeed"                                       "0.75"

        Option "MaxSpeed"                                       "1.75"

        Option "AccelFactor"                                    "0.0075"

        Option "TrackstickSpeed"                                        "40"

        Option "EdgeMotionMinZ"                                 "14"

        Option "EdgeMotionMaxZ"                                 "79"

        Option "EdgeMotionMinSpeed"                                     "1"

        Option "EdgeMotionMaxSpeed"                                     "195"

        Option "EdgeMotionUseAlways"                                    "0"

        Option "TouchpadOff"                                    "0"

        Option "LockedDrags"                                    "0"

        Option "LockedDragTimeout"                                      "5000"

        Option "RTCornerButton"                                 "0"

        Option "RBCornerButton"                                 "0"

        Option "LTCornerButton"                                 "0"

        Option "LBCornerButton"                                 "0"

        Option "TapButton1"                                     "1"

        Option "TapButton2"                                     "3"

        Option "TapButton3"                                     "2"

        Option "ClickFinger1"                                   "1"

        Option "ClickFinger2"                                   "1"

        Option "ClickFinger3"                                   "1"

        Option "CircularScrolling"                                      "0"

        Option "CircScrollDelta"                                        "0.100007"

        Option "CircScrollTrigger"                                      "0"

        Option "CircularPad"                                    "0"

        Option "PalmDetect"                                     "1"

        Option "PalmMinWidth"                                   "10"

        Option "PalmMinZ"                                       "99"

        Option "CoastingSpeed"                                  "0"

        Option "CoastingFriction"                                       "50"

        Option "PressureMotionMinZ"                                     "14"

        Option "PressureMotionMaxZ"                                     "79"

        Option "PressureMotionMinFactor"                                        "1"

        Option "PressureMotionMaxFactor"                                        "1"

        Option "GrabEventDevice"                                        "1"

        Option "TapAndDragGesture"                                      "0"

        Option "AreaLeftEdge"                                   "0"

        Option "AreaRightEdge"                                  "0"

        Option "AreaTopEdge"                                    "0"

        Option "AreaBottomEdge"                                 "0"

        Option "SHMConfig" "on"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        identifier "LVDS1"

        VendorName "DEC"

        ModelName  "Panel 1440x900"

        Option     "Primary"        "True"

        Option     "PreferredMode"  "1440x900"

        Option     "LeftOf"         "MonVGA"

        Option     "Position"       "0 0"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        identifier "VGA1"

        VendorName "Benq"

        ModelName  "G2420HDB"

        Option     "Primary"        "False"

        Option     "PreferredMode"  "1920x1080"

        Option     "RightOf"        "LVDS1"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier   "Panel"

        Device       "IntelHD"

        Monitor      "LVDS1"

        DefaultDepth  24

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth  24

                Modes "1440x900" "1280x800"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier   "VGA"

        Device       "IntelHD"

        Monitor      "VGA1"

        DefaultDepth  24

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth  24

                Modes "1920x1080" "1280x1024"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option         "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

        Mode    0666

EndSection
```

Ein paar Dinge darin sind vielleicht nicht mehr notwendig, aber das Zeug funktioniert mit KDE, e17 und razorqt.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Wenn das gegenwärtige weiter nicht funktioniert, probiere ich das aus.

Danke

----------

## Yamakuzure

Was mir noch einfiel: Du hast, nach der Korrektur deiner Bildschirmauflösung, in Systemeinstellungen->Anzeige und Monitor unten auch auf "Als Standard speichern" angewendet, ja?

----------

## flammenflitzer

Habe ich. Regelmäßig. Bringt nichts. Ich werde jetzt mal wieder eine xorg.conf anlegen.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich probiere jetzt das aus

```
Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    Option         "Xinerama" "0"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

  Option  "AIGLX" "True"

  Option  "DRI2" "True"

  Option  "DontZap" "False" #"Don't Zap" wird eine Option der XServer-Konfiguration genannt,

                            # die verhindert, dass der XServer mit der Tastenkombination

                            # Strg + Alt + ⌫ neu gestartet werden kann. 

EndSection

Section "Files"

    ModulePath "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

    ModulePath "/usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/extensions/"

EndSection

Section "Device"

  Identifier "Device0"

  Driver     "intel"

  VendorName "Intel Corporation"

  Option     "SwapbuffersWait" "false"

        Option     "DRI" "true"

#       Option     "AccelMethod" "UXA"

        Option     "AccelMethod" "SNA"

#       Option     "AccelMethod" "GLAMOR"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "BenQ FP202W"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 84.0

    VertRefresh     56.0 - 76.0

    Option         "DPMS"

    Option          "PreferredMode"  "1680x1050"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Device0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes      "1680x1050"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option         "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

        Mode    0666

EndSection
```

----------

